
Redux Ecosystem Links: A categorized list of Redux-related addons and utilities - acemarke
https://github.com/markerikson/redux-ecosystem-links
======
threatofrain
I think curation is much needed here, as most of those libraries are unlikely
to ever be adopted.

~~~
acemarke
The intent is that it's a fairly complete catalog of the ecosystem. The
"Ecosystem" page in the Redux docs is fairly short and considered a "staff
picks" list. The "Awesome Redux" repo is a hodge-podge of links with only
partial descriptions. I'd collected a lot of bookmarks in my own research, and
found myself wanting to have some categorized lists on hand when trying to
answer people's questions.

If you've got specific suggestions or improvements, PRs are definitely
welcome.

------
arvinsim
I am glad to see this. Now I don't have to make my own list.

